# Redfish in Chassahowitzka



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great Video, you got allot of good footage, my videos are boreing, lol! Just raw footage of me fishing. I liked the scene where your camera looked like it was flying above the cabin, how did you pull that off? very creative shot.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks I've been playing with a few different mounts, watching what the "pros" are doing on tv...I mounted the camera to a 20ft push pole and walked around with it...caught a lot of crap from the other guys for that!


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

definately got some good stuff, hoping I can get out on the water ASAP, all this rain will have the "spot" heated up...


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cool vid!

Tight Lines!


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> ... all this rain will have the "spot" heated up...


I'm thinking the "spot" is the only place to be until the visibility gets better.


----------

